# Finding a rear parking brake cable??!!??!!



## knobularlife (Nov 9, 2006)

Does anyone know if the rear cable (connects the two drums) off of a 2 wheel drive would fit on a 4x4...are the the same set up?
I have been looking for some time now with no luck at all. Pathfinders are completely different and the xtra cabs have a longer cable. Its crazy around here because I do not ever find single cab 4x4 in the wrecking yard but tons of xtra cabs and Pathys 
Before I start looking again I hoping someone here knows if the 4x2 cable will work:newbie: 
The dealer wants $130 and will not tell me what fits what. 
They say that VIN# is what they use to determine what works on what.
Very fustrating
Please help
I do not want to buy a new one just yet (too pricey)

Oh my truck is a 1987 Nissan 4 cyl 4x4.......................................................................

wish me luck:fluffy:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

a 2wd set up is different, it has a rt & lt cable where the 4x4 is all one unit. I believe the
2wd cables go into the backing plate from the front, where the 4x4 set up comes into the backing plate from the side...


----------



## knobularlife (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info!!!:cheers: 

~BO


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

just for grins I checked a local stealership and for a reg cab the cable ran $99 and for a k/c or longbed it ran $114... ok, so I got bored


----------



## knobularlife (Nov 9, 2006)

Speedo,
My 87 4x4 regular cab... the rear cable is not single unit that goes to the back( like on Pathys). It actually splits two ways and goes into a side plate on each drum....This is where my Nissan dealer can't tell me if a 2x4 is diff than a 4x4.
I know I'm being stubborn about the $100. but I really think thats alot of dough to pay.
I just find it crazy that the cable has to be soooo specific when these trucks are so freaking similar year after year. 

~BO


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

a 2wd, there is one cable from the handle to a "Y" and then it splits into a rt & lt cable back to the wheels. A 4wd should have a cable off the handle and then it connects to the rear cable ("T" shaped) that runs across the rear dif to the wheels. Did you try giving them your vin number?? that should give them the correct cable...


----------

